# Il tempo è bello da tutta la settimana



## tuomasr

Voglio fare questa domanda perché l'estate scorsa ho sequito un corso d'italiano, e l'insegnante mi ha detto che non è giusto dire "Il tempo è bello da tutta la settimana". Ho trovato una frase dello stesso genere sulla rete (almeno due volte):

"Qui il tempo è bello da giorni."

Ma non comprendo perchè sia falso dire "Il tempo è bello da tutta la settimana".

Grazie per l'aiuto già in anticipo!


----------



## Necsus

tuomasr said:


> Ma non (comprendo) capisco perché sia falso sbagliato dire "Il tempo è bello da tutta la settimana".


Ciao, tuomasr e benvenuto in WRF!
Sicuramente ci sono modi migliori di dirlo, ma a me non sembra grammaticalmente o sintatticamente sbagliato.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Necsus said:


> ma a me non sembra grammaticalmente o sintatticamente sbagliato.


A me si invece, perché la preposizione DA non ha senso visto che settimana non è l'inizio di un periodo di tempo.

E' tutta la settimana che il tempo è bello.


----------



## alutep

ciao tuomasr,
la forma corretta sarebbe "il tempo è stato bello per tutta la settimana", perché per usare la preposizione DA devi mettere un momento di inizio preciso 
per es. il tempo è bello da lunedì/da stamani/da ieri sera (con il verbo al passato)/da domani (con il verbo al futuro).

la settimana è un periodo di tempo e quindi si usa la preposizione PER.


----------



## Necsus

Quindi non direste "è bel tempo da sette giorni"?


----------



## alutep

si, ma sette giorni è un inizio preciso da oggi.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Necsus said:


> Quindi non direste "è bel tempo da sette giorni"?


Si, ma "sette giorni" indica un inizio preciso, ovvero 7 giorni fa.


----------



## Necsus

Ehm... "sette giorni è un inizio preciso da oggi"? che cosa intendi, scusa?
sette giorni = una settimana
come 90 giorni = tre mesi

Dall'Enciclopedia Treccani dell'italiano:
Il complemento di tempo continuato può essere introdotto dalla preposizione _per_, che in alcuni casi può essere omessa, e dalle preposizioni _in, *da*, durante_ e _oltre_.
Sono da considerare complementi di tempo continuato anche costruzioni introdotte da ➔locuzioni e ➔ preposizioni come _in due ore, da dieci giorni, in pochi minuti, da tre mesi._
Mio fratello abita a Londra *da tre mesi.*


----------



## alutep

sc


Necsus said:


> Ehm... "sette giorni è un inizio preciso da oggi"? che cosa intendi, scusa?
> sette giorni = una settimana
> come 90 giorni = tre mesi
> 
> Dall'Enciclopedia Treccani dell'italiano:
> Il complemento di tempo continuato può essere introdotto dalla preposizione _per_, che in alcuni casi può essere omessa, e dalle preposizioni _in, *da*, durante_ e _oltre_.
> Sono da considerare complementi di tempo continuato anche costruzioni introdotte da ➔locuzioni e ➔ preposizioni come _in due ore, da dieci giorni, in pochi minuti, da tre mesi._
> Mio fratello abita a Londra *da tre mesi.*


scusa ma tu dici "è bello da tutta la settimana??" io non l'ho mai sentito dire e mi suona forzato, forse accettabile a livello colloquiale ma non lo scriverei mai. è chiaro che il complemento di tempo continuato è introdotto da diverse preposizioni, ma non vuole dire che siano intercambiabili.


----------



## tuomasr

Necsus said:


> Quindi non direste "è bel tempo da sette giorni"?



È proprio quello che non capisco, che se si può dire "è bel tempo da sette giorni", quindi perché no "Il tempo è bello da tutta la settimana".

La situazione dove ho scritto quella frase è stato che nel corso di italiano ho dovuto scrivere "una cartolina all'insegnante dalle vacanze". Avevo passato una settimana alle vacanze, e per tutta la settimana il tempo era stato bello, fino al momento quando avevo scritto così sulla "cartolina".

Non sono (ancora) bravo a scrivere in italiano.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Necsus said:


> Mio fratello abita a Londra *da tre mesi.*


Idem come sopra, fissi un'inizio dell'azione ben preciso.


----------



## Necsus

Non capisco, Paul, hai detto che "la preposizione DA non ha senso visto che settimana non è l'inizio di un periodo di tempo", poi dici che "mio fratello abita a Londra da tre mesi" invece è accettabile perché "tre mesi" fissa un inizio dell'azione ben preciso. Qual è la differenza che a me sfugge tra una settimana e tre mesi, oltre ovviamente alla lunghezza del periodo preso in esame?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

SETTIMANA definisce un inizio e una fine, DA TRE MESI no.
Per lo stesso motivo non dici "il tempo è bello da tutto l'anno" se sei in marzo!


----------



## Necsus

Ma come _settimana_ definisce un inizio e una fine e _tre mesi_ no?!? sono sette giorni e novanta giorni (mediamente), io non vedo nessuna differenza.
E l'esempio dell'anno se sei in marzo non è pertinente, infatti tuomars ha specificato che era la fine della settimana in questione quando ha scritto la sua frase.


----------



## tuomasr

Anche la frase "Qui il tempo è bello da giorni" non definisce un inizio e una fine. Quella frase ho allora trovato sulla rete due volte almeno usando Google.


----------



## Necsus

tuomasr said:


> Anche la frase "Qui il tempo è bello da giorni" non definisce un inizio e una fine. Ho trovato questa frase in rete almeno due volte usando Google.


Sì, tuomasr. Ipotizzo che nella tua frase quello che dà fastidio all'orecchio sia il 'tutta', che evoca un inizio e soprattutto una fine, ma a mio modesto parere non ne modifica il significato né la grammaticalità.


alutep said:


> Scusa ma tu dici "è bello da tutta la settimana??" Io non l'ho mai sentito dire e mi suona forzato, forse accettabile a livello colloquiale ma non lo scriverei mai.
> È chiaro che il complemento di tempo continuato è introdotto da diverse preposizioni, ma non vuole dire che siano intercambiabili.


Perdonami, ho visto il tuo post solo dopo.
Le diverse preposizioni sono 'intercambiabili', sì, nella misura in cui con loro cambia la costruzione della frase, ma il complemento espresso rimane sempre lo stesso. Comunque mi sembrava che nella tua prima risposta tu avessi detto che l'unica preposizione da usare era _per_, non 'diverse preposizioni', e che _da _era sbagliata, se invece adesso il discorso diventa "suona forzato" posso essere d'accordo, infatti, come ho detto rispondendo all'inizio a tuomasr, "sicuramente ci sono modi migliori di dirlo", ma non era questa l'affermazione che mi è stata contestata. A me la frase continua a risultare grammaticalmente e sintatticamente corretta, come attestato dalla fonte che ho riportato, aspetto naturalmente dimostrazioni documentate del contrario, nel caso che mi sbagli.


----------



## dragonseven

Necsus said:


> Ipotizzo che nella tua frase quello che dà fastidio all'orecchio sia il 'tutta', che evoca un inizio e soprattutto una fine


 Sono d'accordo.
_Tutta _infatti qui è aggettivo indefinito che posto davanti a un singolare ne indica la totalità. Stona con la preposizione _da_.

_Il tempo è stato bello (per) tutta la settimana. 

Il tempo è (stato) bello da una settimana. _


----------



## Paulfromitaly

dragonseven said:


> Il tempo è stato bello (per) tutta la settimana.
> 
> Il tempo è (stato) bello da una settimana.


Così mi sta bene.
O si leva TUTTA o si leva DA e magari si aggiunge anche STATO; la frase originale non quadra.


----------



## Necsus

Signori, ribadisco che, a meno che io non abbia frainteso le sue parole, la domanda iniziale di tuomasr non riguarda la 'orecchiabilità' o meno della frase, ma la sua eventuale (non) correttezza. Che 'stoni' siamo tutti d'accordo, e ho evidenziato qual è secondo me l'elemento 'dissonante' proprio a conforto del fastidio di questa 'sensazione logico-auditiva', ma non è quello che era stato obiettato inizialmente. Allora se vogliamo dire al nostro amico straniero che la frase non è grammaticalmente/ sintatticamente corretta dobbiamo dimostrare in base a quale regola/ norma, altrimenti a mio avviso si tratta di una delle tante ridondanze di cui si fa legittimamente uso nella lingua parlata (vedi discussioni varie su 'a me mi piace' & co.), infatti nessuna regola grammaticale le vieta, e basta cercare in rete frasi come "è (da) tutto il giorno che" o simili per rendersi conto di come la preposizione _da_ venga abitualmente usata anche in concomitanza con l'aggettivo _tutto_.
Del resto se, secondo la succitata Treccani, nel complemento di tempo continuato si può omettere la preposizione (_per)_, perché non dovrebbe valere per _da_? Quindi si potrà omettere... o mettere!
Poi, naturalmente, può stare bene o meno, ma questo fatto non rappresenta una regola oggettivamente riconosciuta.


----------



## frugnaglio

Ciao a tutti.
Io direi che la preposizione “da” di tempo ha due usi diversi:
1) da + momento nel tempo (da ieri, dal 1886, dal mese scorso, da un mese fa, da un'ora fa, da quando ci siamo incontrati, da allora)
2) da + periodo di tempo (da una settimana, da due minuti, da poco, da una vita, da troppo tempo)
“Tutta la settimana” non è un momento nel tempo, e non è neanche un'espressione adatta come periodo di tempo se usata nel mezzo di quella settimana (si può dire “è tutta la settimana che piove” di domenica, ma non di martedì).
Questo probabilmente è il motivo per cui “Il tempo è bello da tutta la settimana” mi stona.
La trovo una frase perfettamente comprensibile e perfino elegante, ma sgrammaticata. Possibile nel registro colloquiale (parlando capita di dire di tutto) ma certamente da sconsigliare a uno straniero che impara l'italiano.
Una domanda per tuomasr però: Intendi dire che il tempo è bello da una settimana (è stato bello per sette giorni), oppure che è stato bello in _questa_ settimana (è stato bello da lunedì a oggi)? Perché per me “da tutta la settimana” può solo significare a partire dal lunedì, e non da una settimana fa.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Frunaglio!
Il Nostro l'ha già specificato.


tuomasr said:


> Avevo passato una settimana alle vacanze, e per tutta la settimana il tempo era stato bello, fino al momento quando avevo scritto così sulla "cartolina".


 Quindi per lui, e nel contesto, "la settimana" significa «la settimana che sono stato in vacanza, che ho soggiornato qui».
Non ha il riferimento partendo dal Lunedí, bensí dal momento in cui è arrivato nel luogo delle sue vacanze. 

Tornando al tema proposto e al fatto se sia grammaticalmente corretto o meno, dire "da tutto il tempo" non è equivalente a dire "per tutto il tempo", come "da l'intero periodo" non significa "per l'intero periodo.
Questo perché qui _tutto _è un aggettivo indefinito e non dimostrativo (ad es. si può dire "Il tempo è bello da *questa *settimana.") o altro, essendo indefinito non precisa, nel caso in questione, un momento nel tempo ma lo rende vago: se dico "è bello da oggi" 'oggi' rappresenta un momento preciso nel tempo, dire invece "è bello da (il / la) giorno / settimana" è sbagliato perché il sostantivo non indica un momento con precisione, quindi tra _da _e il sostantivo, o dopo quest'ultimo, vi deve essere una specificazione che definisca il momento d'inizio (per es. "da quel giorno, da quella settimana" oppure "è bello dal giorno che sono qui").
Dunque è possibile dire "è bello da tutt'oggi", ma non dire "è bello da tutto/a (il / la) giorno / settimana" per lo stesso motivo.


----------



## Necsus

frugnaglio said:


> Una domanda per tuomasr però: Intendi dire che il tempo è bello da una settimana (è stato bello per sette giorni), oppure che è stato bello in _questa_ settimana (è stato bello da lunedì a oggi)? Perché per me “da tutta la settimana” può solo significare a partire dal lunedì, e non da una settimana fa.


Però scusami, frugnaglio, mi sembra che tuomasr l'abbia già detto, e che almeno questo sia abbastanza chiaro: la frase è stata detta al termine della settimana in oggetto, come ho già sottolineato. Altrimenti di che cosa stiamo parlando? 


tuomasr said:


> Avevo passato una settimana alle vacanze, e per tutta la settimana il tempo era stato bello, fino al momento quando avevo scritto così sulla "cartolina".



Oops...incrocio con Dragon...


----------



## dragonseven

Un altro esempio: se si toglie alla frase l'aggettivo dovrebbe essere corretta lo stesso, dunque avremo
"Il tempo è (stato) bello *dalla* settimana."
con la quale è evidente che ha qualcosa che non va. 
Mentre in
"Il tempo è (stato) bello *per la* settimana."
grammaticalmente la frase è corretta, anche se dipende dal contesto.


----------



## frugnaglio

Necsus said:


> Però scusami, frugnaglio, mi sembra che tuomasr l'abbia già detto, e che almeno questo sia abbastanza chiaro: la frase è stata detta al termine della settimana in oggetto, come ho già sottolineato.


Non mi pare proprio che l'abbia detto.
E Dragon l'ha interpretato in modo opposto al tuo:


dragonseven said:


> Quindi per lui, e nel contesto, "la settimana" significa «la settimana che sono stato in vacanza, che ho soggiornato qui».
> Non ha il riferimento partendo dal Lunedí, bensí dal momento in cui è arrivato nel luogo delle sue vacanze.


----------



## tuomasr

È molto interessante leggere cosa pensate della cosa!


Ho capito giusto? Se avessi scritto la mia frase durante uno dei giorni nel corso della settimana, questa frase sarebbe stata corretta:



dragonseven said:


> "è bello dal giorno che sono qui").


 ?

Comunque è ancora difficile per me capire la logica... Sarebbe sbagliato dire "il tempo è bello da tutto il tempo che siamo qui", se si scrive la cartolina ad esempio martedì ed  è venuto al luogo di vacanza sabato


----------



## Necsus

frugnaglio said:


> Non mi pare proprio che l'abbia detto.
> E Dragon l'ha interpretato in modo opposto al tuo:


A me invece pare chiaramente di sì, questione di punti di vista. Ma potrà dircelo lui direttamente.
Per quanto riguarda l'interpretazione di Dragon, francamente non arrivo a coglierne la logica, forse è troppo sottile per me. Significa che tuomasr avrebbe licenza di dire "da tutta la settimana" se la sua vacanza fosse andata dal lunedì alla domenica, ma non se i sette giorni fossero stati per esempio dal mercoledì al martedì successivo? L'indefinitezza dell'aggettivo collettivo _tutti _sta nell'indicare un insieme di persone o cose considerandolo nella sua totalità e non nei singoli componenti, quindi nel momento in cui abbiamo stabilito che la vacanza dura un periodo di tempo equivalente a una settimana, che importanza può aver il giorno d'inizio? stiamo parlando di un'entità temporale che dura sette giorni, considerata come un'unità nella sua totalità. La 'settimana bianca' non va mai tradizionalmente dal lunedì alla domenica, eppure è l'esempio più classico di una settimana di vacanza, e tuomasr parla appunto della sua settimana di vacanza.
L'esempio di "per tutto il tempo" mi sembra abbastanza fuorviante, visto che si riferisce inevitabilmente a una durata temporale generica, e continuo a non vedere l'attinenza dell'ennesimo rimando a un momento preciso.
Insomma, se questa doveva essere la motivazione per dimostrare la non correttezza grammaticale della frase, penso proprio che rimarrò della mia idea. E voi della vostra. Ma non è grave, tuomasr a questo punto forse ha avuto elementi sufficienti per valutare da solo.

_Tuomasr, ci siamo incrociati.._.
_Temevo che io non sarei stato il solo a non capire la logica._


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Necsus!
Io non intendevo dire che la settimana parte per obbligo dal lunedí, ma che, se non è specificato null'altro nel contesto, per convenzione, si ritiene che l'inizio della settimana coincida con il lunedí e finisca con la Domenica.
Seguendo la tua logica il risultato è lo stesso che dicevo prima:

"Il tempo è (stato) bello da tutta la settimana di vacanza."
non la trovo equivalente a
"Il tempo è (stato) bello per tutta la settimana di vacanza."

Insomma, secondo me è assai differente la semantica della frase.
Per te è la stessa cosa? 

Sentita o letta la prima frase, mi vien spontaneo chiedermi «Fino a quando?».



tuomasr said:


> Sarebbe sbagliato dire "il tempo è bello da tutto il tempo che siamo qui", se si scrive la cartolina ad esempio martedì ed è venuto al luogo di vacanza sabato?


 Ciao Tuomasr e benvenuto! 
La frase corretta sarebbe 
"il tempo è bello da quando siamo qui", "il tempo è bello da che siamo qui", "il tempo è bello dal giorno che siamo qui".
È scorretta la tua frase perché è scorretto dire
"il tempo è bello dal tempo che siamo qui".


----------



## bearded

tuomasr said:


> Comunque è ancora difficile per me capire la logica... Sarebbe sbagliato dire "il tempo è bello da tutto il tempo che siamo qui", se si scrive la cartolina ad esempio martedì


Io lascerei da parte la logica (e - per Necsus - anche la logica sintattica). Le frasi ''idiomatiche'', le sole che uno straniero dovrebbe imparare, suonano:
- il tempo è stato bello (per) tutta la settimana,
- il tempo è (stato) bello da quando siamo qui.
Così si esprimono gli italiani, e le altre formulazioni proposte non sono di uso comune - a prescindere dalla loro correttezza o meno.  Oppure dobbiamo consigliare agli stranieri modi di espressione , magari corretti, ma  inusuali?
Mi sembra che in questo thread gli interventi di dragonseven siano condivisibili.


----------



## tuomasr

È corretta anche la frase "Il tempo è bello da quando arriviamo qui"?


----------



## bearded

No, giusto sarebbe ''il tempo è (stato) bello da quando *siamo arrivati* qui.


----------



## dragonseven

Il fatto è che le frasi con _da _che vengono definite corrette qui, hanno tutte nel sottointeso l'espressione 'fino ad ora.
Nelle stesse reputate scorrette, questo sottointeso non è inseribile poiché rimarrebbero sbagliate.


----------



## tuomasr

Perché si deve usare il presente nella frase:



bearded man said:


> Le frasi ''idiomatiche'', le sole che uno straniero dovrebbe imparare, suonano:
> - il tempo è (stato) bello da quando *siamo* qui.



e il presente anche qui:



dragonseven said:


> La frase corretta sarebbe
> "il tempo è bello da quando *siamo* qui", "il tempo è bello da che *siamo* qui", "il tempo è bello dal giorno che *siamo* qui".




ma si usa il passato prossimo nella frase:



bearded man said:


> giusto sarebbe ''il tempo è (stato) bello da quando *siamo arrivati* qui.



Perché va il tempo del verbo così nell'ultimo esempio?


----------



## bearded

Dicendo ''il tempo *è* bello da quando siamo qui/da quando siamo arrivati qui'', cioè col presente, si vuole sottolineare che il tempo è ancora bello mentre si sta parlando.  Invece dicendo ''*è stato* bello....'' non si mette in rilievo questo fatto: al limite si potrebbe dire ''da quando siamo arrivati il tempo è stato bello, ma purtroppo oggi piove'', oppure ''il tempo è stato bello per tutta la settimana, ma adesso piove''. 
Secondo me, era necessaria questa precisazione.

Lo so che la tua domanda riguarda il tempo del verbo dopo ''da quando'', e la mia risposta è:
se diciamo ''da quando siamo qui'' è perché ''siamo'' indica una condizione duratura: Invece 'arrivare' è un'azione momentanea, cioè accaduta in un preciso momento del tempo passato.  Ecco perché non si può dire ''da quando arriviamo qui'', ma solo ''da quando siamo arrivati qui''.
Credo comunque che questa distinzione esista anche in molte altre lingue (se non in tutte).


----------



## tuomasr

Grazie tantissimo a tutti per le vostre risposte! Adesso credo che cominci a capire la logica di quella costruzione. La capisco da cinque minuti  Nella lingua finlandese non si può usare il presente come qui: "Il tempo è bello da quando siamo qui."


----------



## dragonseven

tuomasr said:


> Perché va il tempo del verbo così nell'ultimo esempio?


 In tutte le frasi il verbo _essere_, dopo il "da quando, da che", ha valenza di _trovarsi_:
"sono / siamo qui" equivale a "mi trovo / ci troviamo qui".
Quindi si usa il presente se al momento della dichiarazione ci si trova nello stesso posto ove "il tempo è (stato) bello"; mentre, nel caso si è appena lasciato il posto, si userà l'imperfetto:
"Il tempo è stato bello da quando mi trovavo lí (per tutta la settimana)".
Nell'ultima frase, quella a cui fa riferimento la tua domanda qui sopra, "siamo arrivati" è passato prossimo del verbo _arrivare_ con _essere_ come ausiliare. Al presente, _arrivare _rappresenta solo l'attimo dell'arrivo; dopo l'avverbio _quando _(anche se preceduto da _da_), ha valore di futuro:
_quando arrivo / arriviamo <-> quando arriverò / arriveremo_;
_da quando arrivo / arriviamo <-> da quando arriverò / arriveremo. _


----------

